# Recumbent Trike Storage Cover



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

OK

I know I can probably google it... but

The trike (ICE Adventure) has to be stored outside, no option for anything else, so it needs a cover, so I will need something to cover it... what do you recommend please?

I'm guessing the standard bike stuff which we can squeeze 3 road bikes or 2 mountain bikes under won't do it - please correct me if I am wrong. 

shed etc is not an option nor is a garden centre small thingy which we have looked at previously.... my only option is covering but it has been mentioned to me that there could be an storage bag that you roll the bike into and zip it up?

ideas please, otherwise I'll get cheap motorbike cover and take it from there...

thanks
SNSSO


----------



## voyager (20 Feb 2015)

Get an oxford motor cycle cover if you must but take a look on ebay there is a german company that make a nice looking trike "tent "

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sunlite-H...062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c9701da4e

regards emma


----------



## CopperBrompton (20 Feb 2015)

Yep, a motorcycle cover is the way to go.


----------



## Tigerbiten (21 Feb 2015)

At home I can store my trike under cover so I don't need a full cover.
when at the shops and on tour I just use a rucksack cover to keep the seat dry.
There is nothing worse than sitting down on a cold wet seat when you're dry ......... 
I also think that by covering the seat, you make it look less inviting to passing kids (of all sizes) to try sitting on it while you're not around.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Feb 2015)

My brother has volunteered a motorbike cover which he currently is not using, so I think I will run with that for the time being. He is going to bring it up next weekend for me (he lived in Ilford and one of his motorbikes is garaged currently, so it's going spare).


----------



## byegad (26 Feb 2015)

If you can a purpose built shed is the solution I came up with for my QNT. It is low and made to exactly fit the trike. With a huge ground anchor for a good U lock on the concrete yard it stands on, it is as secure as it can be from casual theft.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Feb 2015)

byegad said:


> If you can a purpose built shed is the solution I came up with for my QNT. It is low and made to exactly fit the trike. With a huge ground anchor for a good U lock on the concrete yard it stands on, it is as secure as it can be from casual theft.


Sadly not. I will have to take into account 3 (of 4) of my husband's bikes plus the tow bar mounted bike rack that they will be standing on and we are tenants with only a small space to store the bikes and I already have 3 inside the house with a 4th yet to come in! Also I have to maintain access to another tenant's electricity meter which is most definitely in the wrong place (for us anyway).

My plan is that my other bike will come into the house to be stored in the back bedroom with the other 3 that are in there and my husband's bikes will stand on the bike rack which is lockable and totally immoveable where it is. My trike will then go infront of and slightly passed the bike rack allowing the gate to shut. My step father had volunteered the use of his old motorbike cables (rather than chains) that he used for his Harley Davidson along with the locks. But given all of the bikes speed outside are usually unlocked because of where we live, locking it is just playing safe than anything else!


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Mar 2015)

Get a bike bubble. Probably too expensive and not secure, but you have to love them.

https://www.carcoon.com/carcoon-bikebubble


----------



## paul fellows (12 Mar 2015)

My I suggest a couple of wire hoops to make a poly tunnel type greenhouse frame, covered with something like alluminiumised Mylar. It will look more securer than it is, but it will keep the rain of.

I mentioned Mylar because I got a large sheet of it from a pound shop to watch this months eclipse.


----------



## arallsopp (12 Mar 2015)

i use a halfords bike cover (intended for 3 upright push bikes, IIRC) on my bent, and that keeps the worst away. If fitting a waterproof cover over a trike, be aware of creating pool areas between seat and bar ends / wheels. Nothing more annoying than knowing your trike is dry and safe underneath the covers, then getting it wet from last night's rain whilst trying to whip the cover off.

Tension in the right place, a strategically placed hoop, or just leaving a rucksack on the seat base will sort it.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2015)

Anywhere to pitch a tent? One with a frontal area big enough to push trike in, not like it has to be very tall.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2015)

I've seen these on ebay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorbike...Garage-For-Superbike-Motorcycle-/120942716372

look snazzy but I've no idea if they're any good. I reckon you could operate one on crutches.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

At the moment, we have settled on an extra large motorbike cover which I hook up and over the electricity meter when not in use - held there by the D lock that comes off the trike. When in use, the electricity meter allows me to have it at a height that means I can easily pull it over the trike and cover the trike up (plenty left on the floor but hey ho) and the fact that I have to take the D lock off the cover in the first place reminds me to lock the trike up - something we are not really accustomed to doing around here... but better safe than sorry... my OH has even purchased but not yet installed an O ring lock to screw into a stone wall that holds up the embankment that the trike is parked next to.

We have also had the gate changed around so it opens outwards which has added to the space in the area making it easier for me because I don't then have to pick the trike up and move the rear to the side ot open and close the gate. And finally for when we go away (just got to learn to sit first) there is now a bolt across the gate that can take a padlock... Oh and he has changed the type of hinge so the gate can no longer be lifted off... you have to unscrew all the screws first to get the gate off.... by which time around here someone will have questioned you... I think our joiner was having fun!

So things are more secure than they have been - nothing high tech, but you actually have to know it is here to know you can knick it and well, you can't see it unless you have opened the gate and looked into the cubby hole which what it is...


----------

